#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Blut im Auge >

## SweeM

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen Blut im Auge was sich jetzt, wie es mir vorkommt sich ausbreitet, seit heute hab ich auch das gefühl leichte kopfschmerzen zu bekommen ... was könnte das sein? sollte ich am montag einmal den arzt aufsuchen oder geht es auch von alleine wieder weg?

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo SweeM,
man würde momentan meinen, es wäre in Auge ein Äderchen geplatzt. Das sollte aber nach ein paar Tagen wieder weg sein. Wenn du aber Kopfschmerzen hast, würde ich dir schon raten, bald zum Arzt zu gehen. Mein spontaner Gedanke ist, es könnte vielleicht im Kopf weiter oben ein Äderchen geplatzt sein, das durchs Auge ausblutet. 
Das Bild sieht aus, als hättest du eine Narbe über dem Auge. Falls ja, wie lange ich das schon her? Könnte das blutige Auge was damit zu tun haben? Also lieber zum Arzt gehen. 
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## SweeM

also die narbe kommt von letzter woche samstag also der 2.10 da hab ich es geschafft mich mit einem fahrrad im wald zu packen und auf einen baumstumpf knallen -.- daher die narbe. mir is das blut im auge aber bis vorgestern nicht aufgefallen deswegen meine frage was das sein könnte?

----------


## Nachtigall

Alles klar, aber wenn das Kopfweh anhält, würde ich empfehlen, den Arzt aufzusuchen und ihm von dem Unfall zu erzählen.
L. G.

----------


## feli

Jo,- das bekommt erstmal noch alle anderen Farben,- bis das Blut wieder abgebaut ist.
Ist die Ursache ein Schlag oder ein Stoß gegen das Auge so sollte das von einem Augenarzt angesehen werden, denn die
Kopfschmerzen können ihre Ursache durch eine Druckerhöhung des Auges bei Contusio bulbi haben, wenn zb. ein Berlin Oedem auf
der Netzhaut Raum fordert.  ( das KANN eine Ursache sein,- MUß aber nicht!)
Ist diese Blutung rein äußerlich, weil ein Äderchen geplatzt ist, so ist das im Prinzip unbedenklich. Allerdings kann man das von außen betrachtet mal wieder nicht feststellen. 
Ein BerlinOedem würde mit Cortison behandelt werden.
Ist die Ursache der Blutung in die Bindehaut ein geplatztes Gefäß wegen eines Hustens oder Pressens, dann wird im Auge eher nichts passiert sein. Laß mal einen Augenarzt draufschauen. Von dem Unfall würde ich ihm allerdings auf jeden Fall erzählen.
Das Hämatom sieht auf dem Bild noch relativ frisch aus. Es liegt aber auch so im Augenwinkel, daß Dir das beim geraden Blick in den Spiegel nach dem Unfall nicht aufgefallen sein kann.
So ein Schlag aufs Auge solltest Du in Zukunft wirklich von einem Augenarzt ansehen lassen. 
Ein kleiner Riss an der Ora Serrata, kann nach 20 Jahren noch eine Netzhautablösung machen.- 
Die meißten Menschen, die sich ein "blaues Auge " auf welche Art auch immer eingefangen haben, wissen das in der Regel leider nicht.  
Wenn Du damit also zum niedergelassenen Augenarzt gehst und ihm das Unfallereignis schilderst, dann wird der Dich sicherlich noch am selben Tag ansehen und Du bist damit auf der sicheren Seite.
Ein geplatztes Gefäß der Bindehaut ohne Unfallereignis und ohne Vorerkrankung ist meißtens unproblematisch. Das kommt auch häufig vor wenn der Patient blutverdünnenden Medikamente einnimmt, oder aber gegen etwaige Schmerzen nach dem Stoß Aspirin eingenommen hat.
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------

